# The 2015 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2014)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. 
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one:

*2014 Century Register*

There is a Half Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief description of the route ridden.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 50+ km or mile ride per month during the calender year (Jan to Dec) to complete the challenge.

If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jan 2015)

My first point today

*11th January 2015*
Home - Egham-Virginia Water-Windsor-Staines-Laleham-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.52 miles (50.73km). Riding Time 2:12:44, Average Speed 14.2mph, Elevation Gain 535ft, Maximum Speed 24.6mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*19th January 2015*
Home-Englefield Green-Chobham-Horsell-Woking-Ottershaw-Foxhills-Lyne-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 33.9miles (55.56km). Riding Time 2:18:20, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 689ft, Maximum Speed 28mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*25th January 2015*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Molesey-Bushy Park-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Laleham-Staines-Egham-Stroud-Lyne-Chertsey-Home. 35.4 miles (56.9km). Riding Time 2:16:18, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 466ft, Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*28th January 2015*
Home-Lyne-Stonehill-Chobham-Sunningdale-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Virginia Water-Stroud-Egham-Thopre-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:21:38, Average Speed 13.9mph, Elevation Gain 1608ft, Maximum Speed 26.6mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*6th February 2015*
Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Molesey-Hampton-Kingston-Bushey Park-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Laleham-Staines-Home. 31.3 miles (50.4km). Riding Time 2:03:38, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 620ft, Maximum Speed 25.5mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*31st March 2015*
Home-Virginia Water-Windsor Great Park laps-Englefield Green-Home. 31.8 miles (51.18km). Riding Time 2:35:51, Average Speed 12.3mph, Elevation Gain 1,217ft, Maximum Speed 26.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*3rd April 2015*
Home-Chertsey-Laleham-Staines-Runneymede-Old Windsor-Datchet-Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Sunningdale-Chobham-Virginia Water-Lyne-Home. 32.6 miles (52.5km). Riding Time 2:14:00, Average Speed 14.6mph, Elevation Gain 850ft, Maximum Speed 27.1mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*6th April 2015*
Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor-Home. 35.4 miles (57km). Riding Time 2:21:58, Average Speed 15.0mph, Elevation Gain 906ft, Maximum Speed 28.9mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*9th April 2015*
Home-Walton-Weybridge-Ottershaw-Lyne-Virginia Water-Home. 31.8 miles (51.2km). Riding Time 2:06:13, Average Speed 15.1mph, Elevation Gain 630ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*12th April 2015*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Hampton-Kingston-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Laleham-Staines-Virginia WaterHome. 41.2 miles (66.3km). Riding Time 2:44:20, Average Speed 15.1mph, Elevation Gain 371ft, Maximum Speed 24.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*15th April 2015*
Home-Windsor Great Park -Ascot-Sunninghill-Chobham-Virginia Water-Home. 50.6 miles (81.4km). Riding Time 3:58:04, Average Speed 12.8mph, Elevation Gain 1,614ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX. 1 point. My first ever 50 mile ride

*18th April 2015*
Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Ascot-Sunningdale-Chobham-Home. 31.3 miles (50.4km). Riding Time 2:08:04, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 728ft, Maximum Speed 27.5mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*25th May 2015*
Home-Chertsey-Shepperton-Walton-Hersham-Weybridge-Staines-Egham-Virginia Water-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:10:13, Average Speed 14.6mph, Elevation Gain 463ft, Maximum Speed 25.7mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*3rd June 2015*
Home-Old Windsor-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Old Windsor-Windsor Great Park-Virginia Water-Home. 31.9 miles (51.3km). Riding Time 2:11:42, Average Speed 14.5mph, Elevation Gain 807ft, Maximum Speed 29.3mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Saluki (11 Jan 2015)

51.5km today so that's my first point of the year. Marriotts Way, Bure Valley Way then home from the station.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2015)

*11th Jan 2015*
46 miles, 27 of which were with The Chorlton Wanders, Chorlton Water Park to Wilmslow.
One point.

*8th Feb 2015 *
51 miles, 25 of which were with The Chorlton  Muddy Wanderers through Flixton, Irlam, Over Chat Moss, lunch at Higher Green and back on the canal through Boothstown, Worsley, Barton to Stretford.
Two points.

*16th Feb 2015*
32.8 miles up and down the East Lancs cycle path with diversions down sides roads and a little explore around Newton.
One point.

*8th March 2015 *
50.5 miles
35 mile Wilmslow ride from Chorlton plus milage to and from home. Out through Stretford, Style, lunch stop in Adlington.
Two points

*22nd March 2015 *
37mile
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs path including some extra loops to Newton le Willows, through Culcheth and Astley.
One point

*6th April 2015*
35 miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
One point

*12th April 2015 *
48 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride that should have been to Disley but ended up going to Mobberley via Wythenshawe, Hale Barns, Ashley, Tatton Park and Knutsford. Back to the water park via Style, Manchester Airport, Gatley and Northenden. Then home. Very windy this morning and wet this afternoon.
One point.

*16th April 2015*
32 miles.
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley. Highest average speed of 13mph since last summer.
One point

*26th April 2015 *
36 miles. To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path with diversions and loops as previous rides. Sunny but cold wind. Average speed 11.5mph.
One point.

*4th May 2015 *
36 miles. Route as 26th April. Sunny and windy, bit warmer. Average speed 13.1mph.
One point.

*10th May 2015 *
51 miles. To Chorlton Water park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Lymm via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Ashley, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, High Legh. Back via Dunham Massey where I left the group. I headed for the Warburton Bridge intending to take the path on the A57 but I missed the cycle path and didn't like the main road so when I saw a turning for Glazebury I took it knowing that it would be a more enjoyable but longer ride. So this then took me home on my usual route on the East Lancs cycle path. At Astley, I added the loop through Higher Green to the railway line to make the miles up to an imperial half century.
Two points.

*16th May 2015 *
33 miles. East Lancs path to Haydock plus loops. Average speed down to 11 in the wind.
One point.

*10th June 2015*
32 miles. Mostly on the Bridgewater Canal path between Astley and Sale.
One point.

*1st July * *2015 *
32 miles. East Lancs cycle path to Haydock and back with loops.
One point.

*19th July 2015 *
46.2 miles. To Heaton Park to join a Skyride local. Manchester Wildlife and Wilderness, up over and down the hills of Oldham.
One point.

*16th August 2015*
42 miles. Skyride from Wythenshawe Park to The Anderton Boat Lift. Sky Ride local.
So, round Altrincham, through Ashley, through Tatton Park, Over Tabley, Heyrose, Great Budworth and cafe stop at The Anderton Boat Lift. Back via Dunham Massey, West Timperley, Sale, Northern Moor.
One point.


*19th August 2015*
47 miles. With the SOAPYs to Irlam, then over the Ship Canal on Warburton Bridge and round leafy Cheshire lanes for a light lunch in Great Budworth.
One point.

*23rd August 2015*
47 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Club. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tyldesley, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Hollins Green, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh. Similar route back.
One point.

*26th August 2015*
40.8 miles. A different social ride to High Legh again, similar route.
One point.

*6th September 2015 *
37miles. Route 55 to Bolton, got lost, missed the start of the Skyride, rode up lots of hills and over the moors, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod. Bombed back on the A6, Westhoughton, Little Hulton, Walkden.
One point.

*13th September 2015 *
52.7 miles.
To Chorlton via Winton, Trafford Park, Stretford, then to Alderley Edge with the Chorlton Wanderers via Wythenshawe, Hale, Ashley, Wilmslow. Back to Chorlton via Style, Heald Green and Northernden
After leaving the Chorlton Wanderers, I decided to go home on the Bridgewater Canal after first exploring the River Mersey path from Chorlton Water Park.
Two points

*27th September 2015*
52.4 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Group. On the A6, Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Westhoughton. Then Lostock and north up and over the hills of Bolton, Belmont , Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley and Rivington for cafe stop. Back via Horich, Lostock and then A6 again , home.
Two points

*4th October 2015*
54.8 miles. Through Winton,Trafford Park to Stretford to meet up with the Manchester Cycle Group, then Ashton, Dunham, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh,cake stop at Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Altringham, Timperley, Sale, Stretford. Home via Trafford park again.
Two points

*11th October 2015*
47.6 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join The Chorlton Wanderers, then Stretford via The Mersey Trail, Urmston, Flixton, crossed The Ship Canal by Irlam Locks, then along the A57 path for a while, Glazebrook, lunch stop at Culcheth, Croft, Risley, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, back on the A57, then back over The Ship Canal by Warburton Bridge, onto The Trans-Penine Way at Lymn to Sale, onto The Bridgewater Canal path all the way home, leaving the Wanderers at Sale.
One point.

*18th October 2015
First Metric Century!!*
70.5 miles.To The Velodrome via route 55,Eccles Old Rd,Salford Crescent into Manchester, out via Piccadilly and onto The Ashton canal. Then from The Velodrome to Hollingworth Lake with The Manchester Cycle Club, leaving Manchester through Moston, Middleton, Royton and Newhey. Then at Milnrow we headed round towards Smallbridge before heading to the lake via Littleborough. After the cafe stop we took a slightly shorter route back to The Velodrome. I took a more northern route out of Manchester and west through Broughton to get back onto the A6, then north again heading for the reverse of my route to Prestwich and back via Whitefield, Ringley, Kearsley, Farmworth, Little Hulton Mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Walkden.
Three points.

*18th October 2015*
First solo fifty. 52.3 miles. Rainy start, lots of head winds. Then lovely warm sunshine and autumn colours. To visit a friend at the National Trust garden,Hare Hill near Poynton. Eccles, on the Cadishead Way to Irlam and over The Ship Canal via Warburton Bridge, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley and Alderley Edge. This used a lot of Route 70 which was very quiet and scenic.
Home on a slightly shorter route on more main roads. Alderley Edge, Morley Green, Timperley, Sale, Stretford, Patricroft, Winton, home. Although I got on the Bridgewater Canal path at Timperley, I came off at the Trafford Centre exit because it was so dark.
Two points.

*1st November 2015*
38.2 miles. To Bolton to join a *HILLY* Skyride. My greatest elevation score for one ride of 2685 feet. Ended on a puncture. Misty start, then blue skies, then misty again.So still! Beautiful scenery. So, north out of Bolton, then Smithills, Horrocks Fold, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton for first of two coffee and cake stops, We skirted Edgworth and Entwistle, before turning towards Belmont and Rivington for our second coffee and cake stop. Back to Bolton via Horwich, Chorley and Barrow Bridge. The ride leader rewarded us at the top of some of the longer climbs with Jelly Babies - perfect.I would have ridden home from Bolton but unfortunately my spare tube had a faulty valve and no one else had one that fitted, so I was given a lift home.
One point.

*8th November 2015*
51.5 miles. To Chorlton to join The Chorlton Wanderers for their monthly social ride. Wet start and a drenching at the finish but dry around the lovely Cheshire lanes. Baguley, Timperley, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, lunch at Chelford. Back to Chorlton through Alderley Edge and Wilmslow, Handforth, Heald Green , Gatley and Northenden. Then home in the dark and wet, with an added quick loop along a newly refurbished part of The East Lancs Rd cycle path to round up the miles!
Two points.

*22nd November 2015*
43.3 miles. Salford Cycling Club social ride to Lymm.Swinton, Worsley, Boothstown, Astley, Leigh, over the East Lancs Rd and past Bents, Culcheth, Glazebrook, then on the A57 all the way to Warrington to cross The Manchester Ship Canal at Latchford, then cafe stop in Lymm which turned out to be a barge on the Bridgewater Canal, returned over the ship canal at Warburton, then stayed on the A57 Cadishead Way all the way to Patricroft, Monton and home via the loopline.
One point.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jan 2015)

Hi I will give it a go ,the centuries are a bit out of my range as I have only been riding for 4 months .Both half centuries may be within my abilities .One question if I do a 50 mile ride can you register for both or do they have to be separate rides?
Anyway 47 miles done today so one half metric century claimed


----------



## Rustybucket (11 Jan 2015)

Think I'll give this a go instead of the 100km challenge due to my dodgy knees letting me down every year. Managed 50km today. Will try for 50 miles before the end of the month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/239768299


----------



## howdenbiker (11 Jan 2015)

Great idea Colin,

72km's on New Years Day, East Yorkshire, Howden to North Newbald including a few hills. Counting this as a 1 point 50km trip.


----------



## mark c (17 Jan 2015)

17th January
I,m in and the first just completed 55kms Bridgwater -Taunton-Shepton Beauchamp-Burrow Bridge-Bridgwater.
18th January
2nd 52km of the weekend Bridgwater-Mark-Wedmoor-Shapwick-and home.
25th January
3rd 75 kms home-Langport-Somerton-Charlton Mackerel-Street-Glastonbury and home.
1st Febuary
4th Bridgwater to Yeovil 53 kms.
14th Bridgwater - Pines Cafe- North Petherton-Burrow Bridge Home. 52 kms.
15th Bridgwater-Wookey Hole-East Horrington-Glastonbury-Home 81 kms.


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jan 2015)

Last Sundays ride was just over 80km so I think I will claim that as my first of the year. As 80 km is 49.7 miles does is count for an imperial?


----------



## howdenbiker (18 Jan 2015)

Did 51 miles yesterday, as 13rider had to add a leg on the end as my original calc was a bit short. A member on here is planning a 100 mile trip in my neck of the woods at the end of June that I might have a crack at.
Done 50km and 50 miles this month.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jan 2015)

Another 50km for me today. Hopefully next month I'll make an imperial 50...


----------



## Rustybucket (19 Jan 2015)

Did another 50km at the weekend. So far for Jan done 2, 50km rides.

Hopefully will be doing 100km this Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2015)

I did a 50.1 km ride this afternoon (20th January), described in THIS POST. 1 point.


----------



## Jon George (20 Jan 2015)

*18th January 2015*
Ipswich - Coddenham - Crowfield - Pettaugh - Earl Soham - Crettingham - Otley - Culpho - Tuddenham St Martin - Ipswich
57.26km (35.58 miles)
Pictures Here
I point

*22nd January 2015*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Swilland - Gibraltar (no, I didn't jump on a plane for an ad hoc detour) - Otley - Cretingham - Brandeston - Kettleburgh - Easton - Wickham Market - Ufford - Woodbridge - Ipswich
53.88km (33.48 miles)
Pictures On This Page
1 point

*25th January 2015*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Buklesham - Brightwell - Newburne - Kirton - Falkenham - The Trinleys - Felixstowe - The Trinleys - Bucklsham - Ipswich
50.98km (31.68 miles)
Pictures Here
1 point

*27th January 2015*
Ipswich - Chelmondiston - Shotley - Erwarton - Holbrook - Brantham - East Bergolt - Raydon - Hadliegh - Elmsett - Flowton - Somersham - Claydon - Westerfiled - Ipswich
50.32 miles
A pic Here
2 points

*29th January 2015*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Henley - Barham - Claydon - Somersham - Ofton - Whatfild - Aldham - Burstal - Ipswich - Sproughton - Ipswich
52.82km (32.82 miles)
A pic Here
1 Point

*3rd February 2015*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Debach - Charsfield - Letheringham - Easton - Wicham Market - Campsea Ashe - Eyke - Melton - Woodbridge - Ipswich
55.57km (34.59 miles)
Pics Here
1 Point.

*5th February 2015*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - The Trimleys - Felixstowe - The Trimleys - Kirton - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Ipswich
53.16km (33.03 miles)
Pic Here
1 Point

*6th February 2015*
Ipswich - Woodbridge - Melton - Eyke - Campsea Ashe - Wickham Market - Easton - Letheringham - Charsfield - Debach - Clopton - Tuddenham St Martin - Ipswich
55.25km (34.33 miles)
Pic Here
1 Point

*13th February 2015*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - The Trimleys - Felixstowe - The Trimleys - Kirton - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Ipswich
53.01km (32.94 miles)
Pic Here
1 Point

*Running Total 
10 Points*


----------



## Doyleyburger (20 Jan 2015)

*19th January *
54.3 km (33.8 miles)
Riding time of 2 hrs 24mins
Elevation gain of 3,531 ft
Average speed of 14mph
Top speed of 44.7mph
Started off in Llandysul and headed over the Llanllwni mountains and then forked off towards Brechfa where the icy roads kept us alert. 
Nice gentle ride which I'll do again in the very near future


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Jan 2015)

*January
24th - *Carlisle - Armathwaite - Ainstable - Castle Carrock - Brampton - Irthington - Wetheral - Carlisle
35.1 miles (56.4km) - Strava 

*February
1st - *Carlisle - Cumwhinton - Wetheral - Heads Nook - Castle Carrock - Brampton - Irthington - Wetheral - Carlisle
31.0 miles (close enough!) - Strava

*16th - *Loop from Carlisle to Lanercost Priory via Irthington and Walton.
34.3 miles (54.7km) - Strava

*March
10th - *Extended commute home via Castle Carrock, Ainstable and Armathwaite
32.1 miles (51.6km) - Strava

*21st - *CC Ecosse 3 Ferries ride.
35 miles (56.4km) - Strava

*April
5th - *MTB Blue run at Kielder water and around the Lakeside Way
32.3 miles (51.7km) - Strava

*9th - *Loop from Carlisle to Greystoke via Kirkoswald returning through Skelton and Armathwaite.
55.5 miles (88.5km) - Strava

*16th - *North Pennines loop starting at St Johns Chapel and looping through Alston.
77.2 miles (124.8km) - Strava

*23rd - *Loop from Carlisle past Birdoswald Roman Fort, Lanercost, Talkin Tarn and returning via Warwick Bridge.
44.0 miles (70.8km) - Strava

*May*
*3rd - *Tour de Yorkshire Sportive.
67.6 miles (108km) - Strava

*8th - *MTB ride from Settle, past Malham Tarn, to Kilnsey and back.
32.0 miles (51km) - Strava

*June*
*27th* - CC century ride. York to Hull and back. 
111 miles (178km) - Strava

*July*
*9th* - Loop from Carlisle to Bowness-on-Solway and back.
56 miles (90.1km) - Strava

*31st* - Grinton to Osmotherley
35 miles (56.4km) - Strava

*August*
*1st *- Osmotherley to the Lion Inn (HARD!  )
32 miles (51km) - Strava

*6th* - Carlisle - Haltwhistle - Alston - Hartside summit - Melmerby - Carlisle
70.8 miles (113km) - Strava

*8th* - CC Ecosse ride from Straiton to Peebles and back.
63.3 miles (101km) - Strava

*September*
*5th* - Carlisle - Hallbankgate - Alston - Hartside Summit - Carlisle
60.2 miles (not quite 100km) - Strava

*October*
*2nd* - Carlisle to Whinfell Forest Centerparcs.
31 miles (50km) - Strava

*November*
*1st* - Carlisle - Talkin Tarn and back.
31.2 miles (50km) - Strava

*December*
31st - Carlisle - Armathwaite - Ainstable - Castle Carrock - Brampton - Warwick Bridge
34 miles (54.7km) - Strava


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jan 2015)

*24 January 2015*
Carshalton-Croydon-Elmers End-Brockley-little loop of Brockley when i got lost-Elephant and Castle-Vauxhall-Battersea-Wandsworth-South Wimbledon-Morden-Carshalton
54.5km 1 Point
I'll try for a 50 miler next weekend.
*08 February 2015*
Carshalton-Hackbridge-Mitcham-Streatham-Clapham-Wandsworth-Barnes-Richmond-Twickenham-Isleworth-Brentford-Hammersmith-Olympia-Earls Court-Queens Embankment- Vauxhall Bridge-Stockwell-Clapham-Balham-Amen Corner-Mitcham-Carshalton
Not quite 50 miles but 70k so 1 point
*21/02/15*
Carshalton-Sutton-North Cheam-Ewell-Oxshott-Esher and back with a little loop to make sure i got over 50k. Ridden with @Nomadski
50.8k 1 Point
*07/03/15*
St Albans-Watling St/A5 to Hyde Park Corner-Chelsea-Wandsworth-Tooting-Mitcham-Hackbridge-Carshalton
53.1km 1 point
*18/04/15*
Carshalton-Waddon-Croydon-Elmers End-Beckenham-loop from there to New Addington and back then back to Croydon-Mitcham-Rose Hill-Sutton-Carshalton.
57.1km 1 point
*04/05/15*
Carshalton-Wallington-Purley-Warlingham-Woldingham-Godstone-Bletchingley-Caterham-Chaldon-Coulsdon-Purley-South Croydon-Wallington-Carshlton. Ridden with @Nomadski
53.7km 1 point
*09/05/15*
Carshalton-Croydon-Shirley-West Wickham-Keston-Farnborough-Halstead-Otford-Kemsing-Wrotham-Borough Green-Offham-West Malling-East Malling-Satnav brain fart through a gm farm-Barming.
61km 1 point
*10/05/15*
Loops of deepest south london https://www.strava.com/activities/301795018/
53km 1 point
*17/05/15*
Carshalton-Morden-Wimbledon-Kingston-Bushy Park-Littleton-Staines-Virginia Water-Chobham-Sheerwater-Send-Ripley-West Horsley-Cobham-Esher-Kingston-Lap of Richmond Park-Raynes Park-Morden-Carshalton Ridden with @Nomadski
122km 3 points
*30/05/15*
Carshalton-Woodmansterne-Chipstead-Kingswood-Tadworth-round to the bottom and back up Box Hill-Tadworth-Ewell-North Cheam-Sutton-Rose Hill-Sutton (again)-then long way back to Carshalton. https://www.strava.com/activities/314705301
52.2km 1 point
*06/06/15*
Carshalton-Croydon-Shirley-Addington-New Addington-Warlingham-Caterham-Caterham on the Hill-Coulsdon-Purley-Croydon-Mitcham-Colliers Wood-Morden-Carshalton
64.5km 1 point
*14/06/15*
Velothon Wales - 137.4 km recorded here https://www.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity
so 3 points, i think, any chance of a clarification from @ColinJ please?
*19-20/06/15
https://www.strava.com/activities/328592411
https://www.strava.com/activities/329788784
https://www.strava.com/activities/328990816
https://www.strava.com/activities/329207632*
This, four more points.
*04/07/15*
Carshalton-Woodmansterne-Kingswood-Tadworth-Betchworth-Newdigate-Beare Green-Leith Hill-Dorking-Box Hill-Tadworth-Banstead-Sutton-Rose Hill-Carshalton ridden with @Nomadski
50 miles 2 points
*11/07/15*
67km around London town and Richmond Park, ridden with @Nomadski https://www.strava.com/activities/343791103
1 point
*18/07/15*
Loop of local hills, including my fastest time up Box Hill.I know most of you have done it much faster already. https://www.strava.com/activities/348610234
52km 1 point
*25/07/15*
Carshalton-Woodmansterne-Chipstead-Kingswood-Tadworth-Box Hill Loop-Tadworth-Banstead-Carshalton-Hackbridge-Carshalton = 49.8km so i popped up the shops for some milk to get me over the line.
50km 1 point
02/08/15
Carshalton-Sutton-Belmont-Banstead-Tadworth-as close to Box Hill as i could get to meet @Nomadski to give him fresh water and welsh cakes for ride London-Tadworth-Banstead-Belmont-Sutton-North Cheam to Raynes Park to meet @Nomadski again and do a cheeky few miles on the ride London course with him and drag him up Wimbledon Hill and protect him from Womble attacks through the common-Putney-Wandsworth-Haydons Road-South Wimbledon-Morden-Carshalton.
55.8km 1 point
*07/08/15*
Carshalton-Woodmansterne-Chipstead (on the hill???)-Kingswood-Tadworth-Betchworth-Newdigate-Beare Green (for coffee in the pub i used to run)-Ockley-Leith Hill-Dorking-Box Hill-Tadworth-Banstead-Carshalton with @Nomadski
50 miles 2 points
*05/09/2015*
Carshalton-around London-Carshalton. https://www.strava.com/activities/385345151 ridden with @Nomadski
56.1km 1 point
*19/09/15*
Carshalton-Morden-Wimbledon-Morden-Hackbridge-Sutton-Banstead-Box Hill loop-Banstead-Carshalton. Ridden with @Nomadski
65km 1 point
*26/09/15*
Carshalton-Sutton-Banstead-Kinswood-Tadworth-Headley-Leatherhead-Esher-Malden Rushett-Epsom-Cheam-Sutton-Carshalton. Ridden with @Nomadski
59km - 1 point
*03/10/2015*
Carshalton-Sutton-Cheam-Epsom-Ashstead-Leatherhead-in and out of Leatherhead testing a bike-Ashstead,Epsom-Cheam-Sutton-Carshalton.
52.6km - 1 point
*01/11/2015*
Carshalton - lap of London - home again. https://www.strava.com/activities/424476359
51.8km - 1 point
*22/11/15*
Carshalton-Rosehill-Mitcham-Streatham-Brixton-E&C-Blackfriars Bridge-Through and around central London-Battersea-Wandsworth-Putney-Wimbledon-Morden-Rosehill-Sutton-Carshalton
50.2km - 1 point
*06/12/15*
Hackbridge-Mitcham Common-Mitcham Eastfields-Streatham-Brixton-E&C-Blackfriars Bridge-Fleet St-The Strand-Buck Palace-Victoria-Vauxhall Bridge-Battersea-Wandsworth-Putney-Wimbledon-Morden-Mitcham-Hackbridge.
50.2km - 1 point
Total-35


----------



## howdenbiker (24 Jan 2015)

56 miles today, circuit from Howden up to York and back via Elvington


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2015)

*16 January (approx)*

There I was hesitating about joining in with this challenge, thinking with the very little cycling I'm doing this winter that I wouldn't manage to do every month. And then I just remembered that a couple of weeks ago I'd put the bike in the back of the car while I got the car MOT'd and serviced. The service was in Orpington/St Mary Cray and it was just alongside my half-shelved ride every road project so I spent the day going back and forth along every road in Sidcup and lower Orpington. I don't have the exact mileage but I know that it was over 30 miles so I'm going to claim my 50 km ride for January.

*25 January
*
32:65 miles. Deptford to Bexleyheath then 10 or so miles of ride every roadery and home again.

*February*
No show. Begin again


----------



## gavgav (25 Jan 2015)

I've joined in the knick of time!!
*
25th January 2015*
51.7 km (32.1 miles)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Atcham-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

*15th February*
51.9km (32.4 miles)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Longton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin-Charlton Hill-Longton-Shrewsbury

1 point

*15th March*
58.1km (36.2 miles)
Shrewsbury-Bayston Hill-Exfords Green-Longden-Church Pulverbatch-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Atcham-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

*18th April*
58.8 km (36.9 miles)

Shrewsbury-Bayston Hill-Exfords Green-Oaks-Pulverbatch-Wilderley-Picklescott-Batchcott-Woolstaston-Walkmills-Smethcote-Dorrington-Ryton-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

*25th May*
54.4km (33.4 Miles)

Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

*8th June*
65.7km (40.8 Miles)

Shrewsbury-Haughton-Bings Heath-Shawbury-Moreton Corbet-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Booley-Hawkstone Park-as above back to Shrewsbury

1 point

*15th June*
54.2 km (33.7 miles)

Coniston-Hawkshead-Near Sawrey-Far Sawrey-Cunsey-Lakeside-Newby Bridge-Rusland-Oxen Park-Lowick Bridge-Brantwood-Coniston

1 point

*18th June*
57.1km (35.5 miles)

Lindale-Witherslack-Crosthwaite-Crook-Staveley-Ings-Gilpin-Crosthwaite-Cartmel Fell-Lindale

1 point

*27th June*
56.2km (35.0 miles)

Shrewsbury-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Coedway-Halfway House-Westbury-Asterley-Edge-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

*10th July*
52.6km (32.6 miles)

Shrewsbury-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Dovaston-Kinton-Felton Butler-Shrawardine-Shrewsbury

1 point

*15th August*
66.4km (41.3 miles)

Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Little Wenlock-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound Moor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

*6th September*
69.8km (43.4 miles)

Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Cressage-Harnage Grange-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

*4th October*
93.2 km (57.8 miles)

Shrewsbury-Shrawardine-Pentre-Kinnerley-Knockin-Woolston-West Felton-Grimpo-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Colemere-English Frankton-Nonely-Wem-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

2 points

*17th October*
53.1 km (33.0 miles)

Dyffryn-Talybont-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont-Dyffryn

1 point

*25th October *
56.6km (35.2 miles)

Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Reverse of above back to Shrewsbury

1 Point

*15th November*
53.2km (33.1 miles)

Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Haughton-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 Point

*20th December*
53.8km (33.4 miles)

Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 Point

*RUNNING TOTAL = 18 POINTS*


----------



## Rustybucket (26 Jan 2015)

*11/01/2015* Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/239768299


*17/01/2015 *Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/242158269


*25/01/2015 *3 Laps Richmond Park – 50km -1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/245796681


----------



## ray2602 (26 Jan 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point


----------



## thetribe (26 Jan 2015)

*26/01/2015* 52km trip up and down the coast to drop off birthday cards  https://www.strava.com/activities/246418806

*03/02/2015 *60km today, back up the coast Ashington-Amble-Warkworth-Acklington-Widdrington-Ulgham-Longhirst-Pegswood-Ashington  http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4054934


----------



## Spinney (26 Jan 2015)

*January*
26th January - 50.3 miles (home, Badminton, Malmesbury, Wotton under Edge, home)
2 points

*February*
24th February - 31 miles (metric half century) (home, Parkway, Yate, Wickwar, Kingswood, home)
1 point

*March*
17th March - 74 miles (metric century) (home, Gloucester, Chepstow, home - my 'Severn Loop')
3 points

*April*
2nd April - 66 miles (metric century) (Cladich (near N end of Loch Awe) to Crinan and back)
3 points

*May*
17th May - 38 miles (metric half century) (home, Malmesbury and back, via a roundaboutish route)
1 point

*June*
18th June - 68 miles (metric century) - Severn Loop, anticlockwise
3 points
25th June - 42.7 miles (metric half century) - Gloucester and back
1 point

*July*
29th July - 33.8 miles (metric half century) - Dursley, Purton, Oldbury, Thornbury
1 point
30th July - 70.3 miles (metric century) - Severn Loop, clockwise
3 points

*August*
12th August - 41 miles (metric half century) - Levens, Arnside, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Natland, Levens
1 point
13th August - 43 miles (metric half century) - Levens, Windermere Ferry, Far Sawrey, Haverthwaite, Cark, Cartmel, Grange, Levens
1 point
30th August - 33 miles (metric half century) - home to Chepstow and back via bridge
1 point

*September*
17th Sept - 103 miles (imperial century) - Corsham, Avebury, Wootton Basset, Minety, Tetbury
4 points

*October*
24th Oct - 36.7 miles (metric half century) - mostly between the A38 and the Severn.

*November*
10th Nov - 54 miles (imperial half century) - Malton, top of Sutton Bank, Helmsley, Malton.
2 points
12th Nov - 63.3 miles (metric century) - Malton, Dalby Forest, Yorkshire Wolds, Malton
3 points

*December*
2nd Dec - 36.8 miles (metric half) - home to IKEA and back (exciting, eh?)
1 point

*Running total: 32 points*


----------



## ankaradan (30 Jan 2015)

23rd Jan
82km/750m Home-Cesme-Uzunkoyu-Kadiovacik-Ildir, and then back along the coast to Cesme and home

25th Feb
82km/750m Home-Cesme-Uzunkoyu-Kadiovacik-Ildir, and then back along the coast to Cesme and home


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Jan 2015)

My first point.

30/01/2015

Home -> B'mouth town centre ->Boscombe -> Southbourne -> Christchurch -> Soaply -> Ringwood and back home through same route.
37.37 miles = 60.14 kms.
Time: a bit embarrassed to say but 2hrs 56 minutes... I'm old.


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Jan 2015)

*January 2015

11/01/2015* Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/239768299
*
17/01/2015 *Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/242158269

*25/01/2015 *3 Laps Richmond Park – 50km -1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/245796681

*31/01/2015 *Cycling in the Snow - Richmond park - 100km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jan 2015)

57km today. Lovely and sunny but a bit slippery in places. I was on my scooter.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (31 Jan 2015)

*31/01/15* - *Just made it!* 
Dumbarton--> Anniesland --> Renton --> Dumbarton (50.4km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/248700939 *- 1 point*

*15/02/15 - 1st hilly ride of the year! *
Anniesland --> Killearn Loop (50.4km)
https://app.strava.com/activities/255298657 *- 1 point*

*08/03/15*
Anniesland --> Kilsyth Loop (54.5km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/265007421 *- 1 point*

*21/03/15*
Anniesland --> Gourock --> 3 Ferries ride --> Anniesland (100km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/271845368
https://www.strava.com/activities/271845325
https://www.strava.com/activities/271845312 *-* *3 points*

*04/04/15*
Lake of Menteith Loop via Crow Road & Queen's View (92.8km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/279149256 *- 2 points*

*06/04/15*
Dumbarton --> Queen's View --> Anniesland (50.7km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/280304724 *- 1 point*

*10/04/15*
West End Wander (50.9km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/282859581* - 1 point *

*18/04/15*
CC Ecosse Arran Loop - plus trips to and from Glasgow Central (104.3km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/287955874
https://www.strava.com/activities/287955964
https://www.strava.com/activities/287955855* - 3 points*

*25/04/15*
Pedal on Parliament - plus associated trips (58.6km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/292423345
https://www.strava.com/activities/292423344
https://www.strava.com/activities/292423325
https://www.strava.com/activities/292423349
https://www.strava.com/activities/292423316 - *1 point*

*27/04/15*
Kilsyth Loop - back via Strathblane and Queen's View (70.8km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/293551457 - *1 point*

*04/05/15*
Kilsyth Loop - back via Milton of Campsie and Strathblane (62.3km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/297967514 - *1 point*

*10/05/15*
Dales --> Helensburgh --> Dumbarton (50.5km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/301070316* - 1 point*

*23/05/15*
Gartmore Loop - Queen's View + Pipetrack (71.1km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/310166626 *- 1 point*

*30/05/15*
Gartmore Loop - Queen's View + Pipetrack (68.3km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/314844298 *- 1 point

13/06/15 *
Tulloch Road Loop (92.6km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/324488058 *- 2 points*

*27/06/15*
Anniesland --> Helensburgh --> Dumbarton (52.5km) *- 1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/334293245

*04/07/15*
Anniesland --> Helensburgh --> Dumbarton (50.3km) *- 1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/339017320

*24/07/15*
Dumbarton --> Drymen --> Balfron --> Dumbarton (80.5km)* - 2 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/353145956

*08/08/15*
Anniesland --> Faslane --> Dumbarton (63.7km) - *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/364299259

*13/08/15*
CC Ecosse Tour Day One (62.6km) - *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/371075360

*14/08/15*
CC Ecosse Tour Day Two (102.3km) - *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/371075417

*15/08/15*
CC Ecosse Tour Day Three (66.4km) - *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/371075432

*16/08/15*
CC Ecosse Tour Day Four (100.3km) - *3 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/371075470

*29/08/15*
Skye Beag Sportive (89.9km) *- 2 points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/381574072
https://www.strava.com/activities/381574017

*05/09/15*

Dumbarton to Clynder & Back (68.5km) - *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/385437279

*31/10/15*
Anniesland->Dumbarton->Anniesland (50.4km) - *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/424673608

*21/11/15*
Anniesland->Balloch->Dumbarton->Alexandria->Dumbarton (50.3km) - *1 point*
https://www.strava.com/activities/437506739

*Running total: 39 points*


----------



## howdenbiker (1 Feb 2015)

50km 1st Feb, 1 point, took in some CX routing so took longer than normal. Wressle, Skipwith, North Duffield, Bubwith, Foggathorpe, Spaldington and back to Howden.


----------



## ray2602 (8 Feb 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point


----------



## howdenbiker (8 Feb 2015)

Did a ride with Selby CC today, Selby to Tadcaster circuit, 58km, 1 point.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Feb 2015)

As per other thread I am starting a month late so won't be able to complete the full challenge but am going to log rides to keep me motivated.

*8th February 
*
Home - Battlesbridge - Rochford - Shoeburyness then back again following same route - 40 miles (64km) - 1 point.

*21st February 
*
No Excuses Sportive - Huntingdon 80.4 miles (130km) - 2 points


----------



## ray2602 (10 Feb 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points.


----------



## ray2602 (14 Feb 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Feb 2015)

*January 2015
11/01/2015*Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/239768299
*
17/01/2015*Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/242158269

*25/01/2015*3 Laps Richmond Park – 50km -1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/245796681

*31/01/2015*Cycling in the Snow - Richmond park - 100km - 3 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/248459266


*February 2015
15/02/2015*– Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB – 100km -3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/255167477

Total: 9 points


----------



## 13 rider (16 Feb 2015)

Jan 11
Anstey to E leake and return 47 miles
1 point
Jan 18
Anstey to E leake and return extended 50.1 miles
2 points
Jan 24
Anstey to E leake and return 47 miles
1 point
Feb 1
Anstey to Gotham and return 51.12 miles
2 points
Feb 8
Anstey to Gotham and return 51.12 miles
2 points
Feb 15
Anstey to Ulverscroft and return 32.2 miles
1 point
Feb 21
Anstey to Shepshed via Mount St Bernards Abbey and return 35.9 miles
1 point
Feb 24
Anstey to Cotgrave via Long Clawson and return 59.6 miles
2 points
Mar 01
Anstey to Shepshed via St Bernards Abbey and return 36.2 miles
1 point.
Mar 08
Anstey to Shepshed via St Bernard's Abbey ,Loughborough and return 36.5 miles
1 point
Mar 15
Anstey to Ragdale and return 27 mile, pt2 Anstey to Ulverscroft and return 9 miles
1 point
Mar 17
Anstey to Cotgrave via long Clawson plus extended return 66 miles ,metric century
3 points
Mar 22
Anstey to Diesworth and return via Sileby 44.2 miles
1 point


----------



## ray2602 (21 Feb 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point


----------



## howdenbiker (22 Feb 2015)

Howden to Selby, Knottingley, Askern, Rawcliffe and Howden - 60 miles


----------



## Spoked Wheels (24 Feb 2015)

24/02/2015

Home - Alum Chine Beach - Branksome Beach - Canford Cliffs - Shore Road - Sand Banks - Sand Banks Ferry - Poole Park - Poole Quay - Hamworthy - Cobbs Quay - Poole Stadium - Poole College - Upper Parkstone - Westbourne -, Bournemouth Beach - Boscombe Beach - Southbourne - Hengistbury Head - Back to Bournemouth Beach - Alum Chine.

33.66 miles = 54.17 kms

Time: It doesn't get any better 2hrs 52 minutes  quite a bit of traffic though


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2015)

Oops, I forgot to register my February 50 km ride ...

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.
20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.


----------



## ray2602 (27 Feb 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## howdenbiker (1 Mar 2015)

01/03/2015 60 miles 2 points, from Howden to Pocklington figure of eight


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Mar 2015)

*January 2015
11/01/2015*Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/239768299
*
17/01/2015*Windsor Loop – 50km – 1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/242158269

*25/01/2015*3 Laps Richmond Park – 50km -1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/245796681

*31/01/2015*Cycling in the Snow - Richmond park - 100km - 3 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/248459266


*February 2015
15/02/2015*– Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB – 100km -3 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/255167477

*March 2015*
*01/03/2015*– EVANS Ride It –Sandown Park – 100km -3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/261557192


Total: 12 points


----------



## ray2602 (7 Mar 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## howdenbiker (8 Mar 2015)

Howden, Selby, Allerthorpe, Howden circuit 107km, 66 miles, 2 points


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2015)

As I missed February, I'm on a March to February schedule. A couple of 32+ mile rides - back and forth and further into the depths of Bexleyheath. And a similar ride to Erith along the river, a few new roads, and the headwind made me realise why it had been so easy setting out.

*5 and 6 April
*
London to Victoria Station, Bognor to Southsea (34.40 miles), returning the next day (40.34)

*4 May
*
Deptford to Bexleyheath - I've almost cracked every road in Bexleyheath - 35.51

*6 June*

37.18 all around Belvedere, discovering that Belvedere pretends to have a village. Also the daftest one way system I've come across in London - and I've seen a few....

*22 July
*
41.61 miles today around the wonders of Northumberland Heath, which appears to have no heath and is nowhere near Northumberland. It has a reservoir though. And it leaks.

*2 August
*
40.09 miles. Deptford out to Northumberland Heath again to ride a few roads I'd not covered. And then a gentle ride back along the river in the sunshine.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Mar 2015)

*January 2015
11/01/2015*Windsor Loop – 51km – 1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/239768299
*17/01/2015*Windsor Loop – 51km – 1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/242158269
*25/01/2015*3 Laps Richmond Park – 70km -1 pointhttps://www.strava.com/activities/245796681
*31/01/2015*Cycling in the Snow - Richmond park - 103km - 3 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/248459266

*February 2015
15/02/2015*– Box Hill Loop – 17Mins faster PB – 104km -3 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/255167477
*
March 2015*
*01/03/2015*– EVANS Ride It –Sandown Park – 141km -3 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/261557192
*07/03/2015* –Staines to Lymington (Headwind) -127km - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/264333563

Total 15 points


----------



## ray2602 (10 Mar 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ray2602 (12 Mar 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 4 points.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (21 Mar 2015)

21/03/2015

Home - Alum Chine Beach - Branksome Beach - Canford Cliffs - Shore Road - Sand Banks - Sand Banks Ferry -Bournemouth Beach - Boscombe Beach - Southbourne - Christchurch - Burley - Back to Bournemouth Beach - Alum Chine and 3 laps round the block to complete a 50 miler..

50.06 miles = 80.56 kms

Snake Time: 3hrs 53 minutes


----------



## ray2602 (27 Mar 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ray2602 (29 Mar 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 5 points.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2015)

Runnig total 19 points
6th April 36miles 1 point
Scenic tour around the villages of charwood forest .
13th April 56.2miles 2 points
Anstey Colton Bassett plus return
19th April 55.7miles 2 points
Forum ride spring into rutland
26th April 36.5miles 1 point
Anstey to Barrow via Charnwood forest and return
4th May 50.2miles 2 points
Another scenic tour of Charnwood Forest
10th May 40.5miles 1 point
Anstey, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
17th May 46.2miles 1 point
Anstey,Ashfordby,Gaddesby,Watermead Park ,Anstey
25th May 35.2miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Woodhouse Eaves ,Anstey
30th May 64.8miles 3 points
Anstey ,Diesworth,Keyworth,Gotham,Anstey


----------



## howdenbiker (12 Apr 2015)

50 miles today, Howden, Selby then circular route ending at Askern then Rawcliffe before back to Selby 91km. I'll have a tally up following my next ride.
26th April - 61.7 miles circuit from Howden via Stamford Bridge and Pocklington. So annoyed that I was 0.3km short of 100km!!!


----------



## ray2602 (14 Apr 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ray2602 (15 Apr 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## thetribe (21 Apr 2015)

*26/01/2015* 52km trip up and down the coast to drop off birthday cards  https://www.strava.com/activities/246418806

*03/02/2015 *60km today, back up the coast Ashington-Amble-Warkworth-Acklington-Widdrington-Ulgham-Longhirst-Pegswood-Ashington  http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4054934

*March - *_Missed (but will keep adding to this, I may make it into next year)_

*21/04/2015 *53km Ashington-Amble and return but added Widdrington, Ulgham, Longhirst and Pegswood circuit in the mix http://www.strava.com/activities/289859991


----------



## ray2602 (2 May 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ray2602 (4 May 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## Spoked Wheels (4 May 2015)

18/04/2015 Alum Chine - Burley - Alum Chine 46.7 miles
02/05/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Burley - Alum Chine 52.4 miles


----------



## ray2602 (10 May 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 6 points.


----------



## Effyb4 (25 May 2015)

I've only just seen this thread. Can I start the challenge now?

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I've only just seen this thread. Can I start the challenge now?
> 
> 12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
> 19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
> ...


There is some debate about that, but since it was my idea, I say - YES!  

Looks like you are really getting stuck in in May!


----------



## Effyb4 (25 May 2015)

Thanks @ColinJ  I've been trying to build my miles up over the Spring.


----------



## ray2602 (26 May 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## Effyb4 (30 May 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point


----------



## thetribe (31 May 2015)

*26/01/2015* 52km trip up and down the coast to drop off birthday cards  https://www.strava.com/activities/246418806

*03/02/2015 *60km today, back up the coast Ashington-Amble-Warkworth-Acklington-Widdrington-Ulgham-Longhirst-Pegswood-Ashington  http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4054934

*March - *_Missed (but will keep adding to this, I may make it into next year)_

*21/04/2015 *53km Ashington-Amble and return but added Widdrington, Ulgham, Longhirst and Pegswood circuit in the mix http://www.strava.com/activities/289859991

*30/05/2015 *50.5km Ashington-Amble and back http://www.strava.com/activities/314679992


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2015)

Running total 33 points
6th June 33.4 miles 1 point
Anstey, St Bernards Abbey and return via Thornton .
10th June 32.23 miles 1 point
Anstey to Breedon on the hill and return ( cyclechat Jersey handover)
21st June 56.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Kegworth,Gotham,Asfordby to Anstey
27th June 35.53 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale and return
1st July 51.92 miles 2 points
Anstey, Shepshed, Kegworth, Wysall, Cossington ,Anstey
4th July 35.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby and return
22nd July 36.85 miles 1 point
Cornwall coast to coast Portreath to Deveron and return and Godriey point
29nd July 32.2 miles 1 point
Anstey to Cossington via Charnwood Forest and Return
9th August 34 miles 1 point
Anstey to Thornton via Swithland and return
15th August 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey to Stathern ,Queniborough to Anstey


----------



## Effyb4 (7 Jun 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point
7th June: Stanford, Grays, Orsett, Bulphan, Orsett, Grays, Orsett, Horndon-on-the-hill and home 34.8 miles. 1 point

Total points: 12


----------



## Spoked Wheels (8 Jun 2015)

16/05/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Burley - Alum Chine 52.5 miles
30/05/2015 Alum Chine - Poole - Burley - Alum Chine 55.2 miles
06/06/2015 Alum Chine - Burley - Alum Chine 46.6 miles


----------



## ray2602 (19 Jun 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2015)

Really not sure how to score this so if i could please get an adjudication from @ColinJ or @ianrauk i'd be grateful. 
At 10am Friday i started a non-stop ride from Tower Bridge to Blackpool tower, i didn't ride all the way but here are the sections i did ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/328592411
https://www.strava.com/activities/329788784
https://www.strava.com/activities/328990816
https://www.strava.com/activities/329207632
and all were ridden without any sleep in between, the last section was finished by 14:30 Saturday.


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Jun 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point
7th June: Stanford, Grays, Orsett, Bulphan, Orsett, Grays, Orsett, Horndon-on-the-hill and home 34.8 miles. 1 point
21st June: https://www.strava.com/activities/329985733 55.3 miles 2 points
Total points: 14


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Really not sure how to score this so if i could please get an adjudication from @ColinJ or @ianrauk i'd be grateful.
> At 10am Friday i started a non-stop ride from Tower Bridge to Blackpool tower, i didn't ride all the way but here are the sections i did ride
> https://www.strava.com/activities/328592411
> https://www.strava.com/activities/329788784
> ...


I think the subterranean second half of the run into Blackpool looks a bit iffy!  (50 metres _*below*_ sea level!)

As for the rides that were a few hundred metres short of 50 km - I reckon you could have done the extra if you'd wanted to, so count the rides if you like!


----------



## chap74 (24 Jun 2015)

21st June: Pitlochry - Loch Rannoch - Pitlochry 67.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/330172610


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I think the subterranean second half of the run into Blackpool looks a bit iffy!  (50 metres _*below*_ sea level!)
> 
> As for the rides that were a few hundred metres short of 50 km - I reckon you could have done the extra if you'd wanted to, so count the rides if you like!


My garmin does that below sea level thing when i pause it. 
Do i log each ride as a separate ride for a point each?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Do i log each ride as a separate ride for a point each?


You might as well, not that I know _why_ we are counting the points!


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> You might as well, not that I know _why_ we are counting the points!


Because if we don't the whole thing becomes really pointless?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.
*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 8 points.


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Jul 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point
7th June: Stanford, Grays, Orsett, Bulphan, Orsett, Grays, Orsett, Horndon-on-the-hill and home 34.8 miles. 1 point
21st June: https://www.strava.com/activities/329985733 55.3 miles 2 points
12th July: http://app.strava.com/activities/344476835/segments/8187793039 46.2 miles 1 point

Total points: 15


----------



## ray2602 (13 Jul 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 11 points.


----------



## ray2602 (18 Jul 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ray2602 (19 Jul 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jul 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point
7th June: Stanford, Grays, Orsett, Bulphan, Orsett, Grays, Orsett, Horndon-on-the-hill and home 34.8 miles. 1 point
21st June: https://www.strava.com/activities/329985733 55.3 miles 2 points
12th July: http://app.strava.com/activities/344476835/segments/8187793039 46.2 miles 1 point
19th July: https://www.strava.com/activities/349426509 51.6 miles 2 points

Total: 17 points


----------



## ray2602 (22 Jul 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points

https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 12 points.


----------



## ray2602 (24 Jul 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/athletes/7912065


----------



## ray2602 (28 Jul 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point


----------



## ray2602 (1 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 13 points.


----------



## ray2602 (2 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 14 points.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 15 points.


----------



## ray2602 (4 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point


----------



## ray2602 (6 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 16 points.


----------



## ray2602 (9 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Aug 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point
7th June: Stanford, Grays, Orsett, Bulphan, Orsett, Grays, Orsett, Horndon-on-the-hill and home 34.8 miles. 1 point
21st June: https://www.strava.com/activities/329985733 55.3 miles 2 points
12th July: http://app.strava.com/activities/344476835/segments/8187793039 46.2 miles 1 point
19th July: https://www.strava.com/activities/349426509 51.6 miles 2 points
9th August: https://www.strava.com/activities/365051631 35.2 miles 1 point

Total: 18 points


----------



## ray2602 (13 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 17 points.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Aug 2015)

12th April: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon and back 32.6 miles. 1 point
19th April: Stanford, Hornchurch, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 37.7 miles. 1 point
2nd May: Stanford, Bulphan, Billericay, Hanningfield reservoir and back 40.7 miles. 1 point
4th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Upminster, Rainham, Purfleet and Grays 35.1 miles. 1 point
10th May: Stanford, Grays, Bulphan, North Ockendon, Bulphan, Grays, East Tilbury and back. 35 miles. 1 point
11th May: Stanford, Horndon, Bulphan, Upminster, Harold Wood, South Weald, Great Warley, Bulphan and back 38.8 miles. 1 point
20th May: Maldon, Hatfield Peverel, Great Notley, Great Bardfield, Little Bardfield, Thaxted, Debden and Saffron Walden 37.5 miles. 1 point
21st May: Saffron Walden, Debden, Broxted, Molehill Green, Bamber's Green, Takely, White Roding, Abbess Roding, Beauchamp Roding, Norton Heath, Blackmore, Mountnessing, Billericay and home 50.3 miles. 2 points
24th May: Stanford, Bulphan, Little Burstead, Billericay, Ingatestone, Blackmore, Doddinghurst, Brentwood, Bulphan and home 49.5 miles. 1 point
30/5/15 Stanford, Dunton, Little Burstead, Billericay, Hanningfield, Battlesbridge, Hockley, Canewdon and Southend 37.1 miles. 1 point
7th June: Stanford, Grays, Orsett, Bulphan, Orsett, Grays, Orsett, Horndon-on-the-hill and home 34.8 miles. 1 point
21st June: https://www.strava.com/activities/329985733 55.3 miles 2 points
12th July: http://app.strava.com/activities/344476835/segments/8187793039 46.2 miles 1 point
19th July: https://www.strava.com/activities/349426509 51.6 miles 2 points
9th August: https://www.strava.com/activities/365051631 35.2 miles 1 point
22nd August: https://www.strava.com/activities/374937335 34.4 miles 1 point

Total: 19 points


----------



## cyberknight (23 Aug 2015)

56 mile steady club run, a bit slow for me tbh but sweltering .
https://www.strava.com/activities/375594969


----------



## ray2602 (23 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point


----------



## Spoked Wheels (23 Aug 2015)

09/06/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Swanage - Corfe Castle - Wareham - Sanford - Upton - Poole - Bournemouth - Christchurch - Rinngwood - Christchurch - Bournemouth - Alum Chine 77.2 miles
13/06/2015 Alum Chine - Christchurch - Ringwood - Christchurch - Alum Chine 42.14 miles
04/07/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Bournemouth - Burley and back to Alum Chine 52.8 miles
18/07/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Poole - Bournemouth - Burley and back to Alum Chine 58.3 miles
25/07/2015 Alum Chine - Christchurch - Ringwood and back to Alum Chine 38.4 miles
08/08/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Poole - Bournemouth - Talbot Heath -Little Down - and back to Alum Chine 37.1 miles
15/08/2015 Alum Chine - Bournemouth - Christchurch - Burley - Christchurch and back home 40.4 miles
18/08/2015 Alum Chine - Sandbanks - Swanage - Corfe Castle - Wareham - Sanford - Upton - Poole and back home 40.3 miles
22/08/2015 Alum Chine - Christchurch - Burley and back home 45.7 miles

Edit: a bit late in posting but I haven't missed a month so far


----------



## ray2602 (24 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point


----------



## ray2602 (25 Aug 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2015)

Running total 47 points
27th Aug 100.7 miles 4 points
Anstey out to the Vale of Belvoir and return
29th Aug 32.8 miles 1 point
Anstey to Wymeswold and return
5th Sept 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return
9th Sept 35.5 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's ,Quorn and return
12th Sept 37.7 miles 1 point
Anstey to South Cropston and return
19th Sept 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey to Gaddesby and return
26th Sept 68.9 miles 3 points
Anstey to Stathern and return
4th Oct 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey to St Bernard's and return the long way
10th Oct 34.3 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and return
19th Oct 39.2 miles 1 point
Bridlington to Driffield and return
1st Nov 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey to Gaddesby and return via Woodhouse


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point. 

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 18 points.


----------



## ray2602 (4 Sep 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point


----------



## ray2602 (6 Sep 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point
06/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/386414848 65 miles 2 points


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point.

6th September: Repeat of 30th August ride, 55 km, 1 point.

11th September: Rode to Earby to watch stage 2 of Tour of Britain go by, 82 km/51 miles, 2 points, see THIS POST.

15th September: Repeat of 14th July route plus a few times round the block, 55 km, 1 point.

22nd September: Pal Bill and I did A646, Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, A646, shops, home, 53 km, 1 point.

25th September: A recce of some of the route for my next forum ride. A646, Todmorden, Sourhall, Bacup Rd, Shade, Walsden, Calderbrook Rd, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Ripponden, Walk Mill, Sowerby, Steep Lane, Hathershelf Lane, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Caldene Ave, Greenway, Fairfield, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home, 51 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 24 points.


----------



## ray2602 (27 Sep 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point
06/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/386414848 65 miles 2 points
27/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/401618345 50 km 1 point


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point.

6th September: Repeat of 30th August ride, 55 km, 1 point.

11th September: Rode to Earby to watch stage 2 of Tour of Britain go by, 82 km/51 miles, 2 points, see THIS POST.

15th September: Repeat of 14th July route plus a few times round the block, 55 km, 1 point.

22nd September: Pal Bill and I did A646, Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, A646, shops, home, 53 km, 1 point.

25th September: A recce of some of the route for my next forum ride. A646, Todmorden, Sourhall, Bacup Rd, Shade, Walsden, Calderbrook Rd, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Ripponden, Walk Mill, Sowerby, Steep Lane, Hathershelf Lane, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Caldene Ave, Greenway, Fairfield, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home, 51 km, 1 point.

27th September: A646, Todmorden, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Southward Bottom (I'm having that problem myself as I age - ha ha! ), Walk Mill, Lancs. Cycleway, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod, A646, home. 50 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 25 points.


----------



## ray2602 (30 Sep 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point
06/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/386414848 65 miles 2 points
27/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/401618345 50 km 1 point
30/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/403469829 50 km 1 point


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point.

6th September: Repeat of 30th August ride, 55 km, 1 point.

11th September: Rode to Earby to watch stage 2 of Tour of Britain go by, 82 km/51 miles, 2 points, see THIS POST.

15th September: Repeat of 14th July route plus a few times round the block, 55 km, 1 point.

22nd September: Pal Bill and I did A646, Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, A646, shops, home, 53 km, 1 point.

25th September: A recce of some of the route for my next forum ride. A646, Todmorden, Sourhall, Bacup Rd, Shade, Walsden, Calderbrook Rd, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Ripponden, Walk Mill, Sowerby, Steep Lane, Hathershelf Lane, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Caldene Ave, Greenway, Fairfield, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home, 51 km, 1 point.

27th September: A646, Todmorden, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Southward Bottom (I'm having that problem myself as I age - ha ha! ), Walk Mill, Lancs. Cycleway, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod, A646, home. 50 km, 1 point.

1st October: Repeat of Sept 22nd's ride, 53 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 26 points.


----------



## ray2602 (6 Oct 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point
06/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/386414848 65 miles 2 points
27/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/401618345 50 km 1 point
30/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/403469829 50 km 1 point
06/10/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/407556776 50 km 1 point


----------



## ray2602 (20 Oct 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point
06/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/386414848 65 miles 2 points
27/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/401618345 50 km 1 point
30/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/403469829 50 km 1 point
06/10/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/407556776 50 km 1 point
20/10/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/416802188 52 miles 2 points


----------



## ray2602 (25 Oct 2015)

03/01/2015 Marchwood - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 76km 1 point
20/01/2015 Marchwood - Test Way - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
08/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst- Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
10/02/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bartley - Minstead - Ibsley - Ringwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51.5 miles 2 points
14/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Brockenhurst - Lymington - Beaulieu - Marchwood 68 km 1 point
21/02/2015 Marchwood - Lyndhurst - Lepe - Hill Top - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/02 2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Lyndhurst - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
07/03/2015 Kennet Valley Audax 100 km 3 points
10/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Godshill - Ibsley - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 74 km 1 point
12/03/2015 Marchwood - Ashurst - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Lyndhurst - Marchwood 52 km 1 point
27/03/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 55 km 1 point
29/03/2015 Dorset Coastlet Audax 107 km 3 points
14/04/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - South Baddesley - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
15/04/2015 Marchwood - Bramshaw - Bolderwood - Brockenhurst - Beaulieu - Marchwood 61 km 1 point
02/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 58 km 1 point
04/05/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lymington - Pilley - East End - Beaulieu - Lepe - Marchwood 50.2 miles 2 points
10/05/2015 New Forest Audax & Lymington to Marchwood 131 km 3 points
26/05/2015 Marchwood - Lymington - Lap of The Isle of Wight - Lymington - Marchwood 146 km 3 points
19/06/2015 Marchwood - Calshot - Lepe - Beaulieu - Sowley - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
13/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - 2 laps of Sowley Pond - Beaulieu - Marchwood 50 km 1 point
18/07/2015 Marchwood - Beaulieu - Lepe - Fawley - Beaulieu - Marchwood 51 km 1 point
19/07/2015 Marchwood - Fawley - Lepe - Beaulieu - East End - Beaulieu - Marchwood 67 km 1 point
21/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/350848005 51 miles 2 points
22/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/351786545 101 miles 4 points
24/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/353021810 50 km 1 point.
28/07/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/355893129 50 km 1 point
01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points
04/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/361152630 54 km 1 point
06/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/362856382 102 miles 4 points
09/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/365062682 55 km 1 point
13/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/368162487 55 km 1 point
23/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/375895726 53 km 1 point
24/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/376458365 57 km 1 point
25/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/377234964 67 km 1 point
02/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/383388723 50 km 1 point
06/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/386414848 65 miles 2 points
27/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/401618345 50 km 1 point
30/09/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/403469829 50 km 1 point
06/10/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/407556776 50 km 1 point
20/10/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/416802188 52 miles 2 points
25/10/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/420113704 50 miles 2 points


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point.

6th September: Repeat of 30th August ride, 55 km, 1 point.

11th September: Rode to Earby to watch stage 2 of Tour of Britain go by, 82 km/51 miles, 2 points, see THIS POST.

15th September: Repeat of 14th July route plus a few times round the block, 55 km, 1 point.

22nd September: Pal Bill and I did A646, Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, A646, shops, home, 53 km, 1 point.

25th September: A recce of some of the route for my next forum ride. A646, Todmorden, Sourhall, Bacup Rd, Shade, Walsden, Calderbrook Rd, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Ripponden, Walk Mill, Sowerby, Steep Lane, Hathershelf Lane, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Caldene Ave, Greenway, Fairfield, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home, 51 km, 1 point.

27th September: A646, Todmorden, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Southward Bottom (I'm having that problem myself as I age - ha ha! ), Walk Mill, Lancs. Cycleway, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod, A646, home. 50 km, 1 point.

1st October: Repeat of Sept 22nd's ride, 53 km, 1 point.

27th October: A great, sunny autumn day so did a scenic hilly ride with my pal Bill: A646 warm-up, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood Rd, Draper Ln, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross
Stone Rd, A646 to home. 66 km, 1 point

31st October: Another very mild autumn day and another ride with Bill. We set off fairly early to give us plenty of time to complete a hilly metric century in daylight if we felt like it. Bill did, but I ran out of steam and took a shortcut back. A646, Keighley Rd over Cock Hill to Oxenhope, east side of Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Oldfield, Oakworth, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home. 72 km, 1 point.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 28 points.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2015)

Running total 66 points
Nov 8th 53.9 miles 2 points
Anstey to Austrey and a tour round nw Leicestershire and return
Nov 14th 32.2 miles 1 point
Anstey to ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 22nd 46.8 miles 1 point
Anstey to East Leake and return
Dec 6th 51.78 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Diseworth, E Leake ,Barrow to Anstey
Dec 20th 39.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington, Grimston ,Anstey
Dec 23rd 35.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's ,Quorn, Anstey
Dec 27th 39.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth and return
Dec28th 34.3 miles 1 point
Anstey , Gaddesby ,Anstey


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point.

6th September: Repeat of 30th August ride, 55 km, 1 point.

11th September: Rode to Earby to watch stage 2 of Tour of Britain go by, 82 km/51 miles, 2 points, see THIS POST.

15th September: Repeat of 14th July route plus a few times round the block, 55 km, 1 point.

22nd September: Pal Bill and I did A646, Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, A646, shops, home, 53 km, 1 point.

25th September: A recce of some of the route for my next forum ride. A646, Todmorden, Sourhall, Bacup Rd, Shade, Walsden, Calderbrook Rd, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Ripponden, Walk Mill, Sowerby, Steep Lane, Hathershelf Lane, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Caldene Ave, Greenway, Fairfield, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home, 51 km, 1 point.

27th September: A646, Todmorden, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Southward Bottom (I'm having that problem myself as I age - ha ha! ), Walk Mill, Lancs. Cycleway, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod, A646, home. 50 km, 1 point.

1st October: Repeat of Sept 22nd's ride, 53 km, 1 point.

27th October: A great, sunny autumn day so did a scenic hilly ride with my pal Bill: A646 warm-up, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood Rd, Draper Ln, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross
Stone Rd, A646 to home. 66 km, 1 point

31st October: Another very mild autumn day and another ride with Bill. We set off fairly early to give us plenty of time to complete a hilly metric century in daylight if we felt like it. Bill did, but I ran out of steam and took a shortcut back. A646, Keighley Rd over Cock Hill to Oxenhope, east side of Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Oldfield, Oakworth, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home. 72 km, 1 point.

27th November. A half metric century to show Nomadski round part of the South Pennines NE of Manchester. Dry start, but windy. Some sunshine mid-ride, but rain later. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Height Rd, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Heptonstall (cafe stop at Towngate Tearooms), Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, A646, home. 53 km, 1 point. Nomadski's RIDE REPORT. 

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 29 points.


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2015)

*11th Jan 2015*
46 miles, 27 of which were with The Chorlton Wanders, Chorlton Water Park to Wilmslow.
One point.

*8th Feb 2015 *
51 miles, 25 of which were with The Chorlton  Muddy Wanderers through Flixton, Irlam, Over Chat Moss, lunch at Higher Green and back on the canal through Boothstown, Worsley, Barton to Stretford.
Two points.

*16th Feb 2015*
32.8 miles up and down the East Lancs cycle path with diversions down sides roads and a little explore around Newton.
One point.

*8th March 2015 *
50.5 miles
35 mile Wilmslow ride from Chorlton plus milage to and from home. Out through Stretford, Style, lunch stop in Adlington.
Two points

*22nd March 2015 *
37miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs path including some extra loops to Newton le Willows, through Culcheth and Astley.
One point

*6th April 2015*
35 miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
One point

*12th April 2015 *
48 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride that should have been to Disley but ended up going to Mobberley via Wythenshawe, Hale Barns, Ashley, Tatton Park and Knutsford. Back to the water park via Style, Manchester Airport, Gatley and Northenden. Then home. Very windy this morning and wet this afternoon.
One point.

*16th April 2015*
32 miles.
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley. Highest average speed of 13mph since last summer.
One point

*26th April 2015 *
36 miles. To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path with diversions and loops as previous rides. Sunny but cold wind. Average speed 11.5mph.
One point.

*4th May 2015 *
36 miles. Route as 26th April. Sunny and windy, bit warmer. Average speed 13.1mph.
One point.

*10th May 2015 *
51 miles. To Chorlton Water park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Lymm via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Ashley, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, High Legh. Back via Dunham Massey where I left the group. I headed for the Warburton Bridge intending to take the path on the A57 but I missed the cycle path and didn't like the main road so when I saw a turning for Glazebury I took it knowing that it would be a more enjoyable but longer ride. So this then took me home on my usual route on the East Lancs cycle path. At Astley, I added the loop through Higher Green to the railway line to make the miles up to an imperial half century.
Two points.

*16th May 2015 *
33 miles. East Lancs path to Haydock plus loops. Average speed down to 11 in the wind.
One point.

*10th June 2015*
32 miles. Mostly on the Bridgewater Canal path between Astley and Sale.
One point.

*1st July * *2015 *
32 miles. East Lancs cycle path to Haydock and back with loops.
One point.

*19th July 2015 *
46.2 miles. To Heaton Park to join a Skyride local. Manchester Wildlife and Wilderness, up over and down the hills of Oldham.
One point.

*16th August 2015*
42 miles. Skyride from Wythenshawe Park to The Anderton Boat Lift. Sky Ride local.
So, round Altrincham, through Ashley, through Tatton Park, Over Tabley, Heyrose, Great Budworth and cafe stop at The Anderton Boat Lift. Back via Dunham Massey, West Timperley, Sale, Northern Moor.
One point.


*19th August 2015*
47 miles. With the SOAPYs to Irlam, then over the Ship Canal on Warburton Bridge and round leafy Cheshire lanes for a light lunch in Great Budworth.
One point.

*23rd August 2015*
47 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Club. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tyldesley, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Hollins Green, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh. Similar route back.
One point.

*26th August 2015*
40.8 miles. A different social ride to High Legh again, similar route.
One point.

*6th September 2015 *
37miles. Route 55 to Bolton, got lost, missed the start of the Skyride, rode up lots of hills and over the moors, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod. Bombed back on the A6, Westhoughton, Little Hulton, Walkden.
One point.

*13th September 2015 *
52.7 miles.
To Chorlton via Winton, Trafford Park, Stretford, then to Alderley Edge with the Chorlton Wanderers via Wythenshawe, Hale, Ashley, Wilmslow. Back to Chorlton via Style, Heald Green and Northernden
After leaving the Chorlton Wanderers, I decided to go home on the Bridgewater Canal after first exploring the River Mersey path from Chorlton Water Park.
Two points

*27th September 2015*
52.4 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Group. On the A6, Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Westhoughton. Then Lostock and north up and over the hills of Bolton, Belmont , Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley and Rivington for cafe stop. Back via Horich, Lostock and then A6 again , home.
Two points

*4th October 2015*
54.8 miles. Through Winton,Trafford Park to Stretford to meet up with the Manchester Cycle Group, then Ashton, Dunham, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh,cake stop at Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Altringham, Timperley, Sale, Stretford. Home via Trafford park again.
Two points

*11th October 2015*
47.6 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join The Chorlton Wanderers, then Stretford via The Mersey Trail, Urmston, Flixton, crossed The Ship Canal by Irlam Locks, then along the A57 path for a while, Glazebrook, lunch stop at Culcheth, Croft, Risley, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, back on the A57, then back over The Ship Canal by Warburton Bridge, onto The Trans-Penine Way at Lymn to Sale, onto The Bridgewater Canal path all the way home, leaving the Wanderers at Sale.
One point.

*18th October 2015
First Metric Century!!*
70.5 miles.To The Velodrome via route 55,Eccles Old Rd,Salford Crescent into Manchester, out via Piccadilly and onto The Ashton canal. Then from The Velodrome to Hollingworth Lake with The Manchester Cycle Club, leaving Manchester through Moston, Middleton, Royton and Newhey. Then at Milnrow we headed round towards Smallbridge before heading to the lake via Littleborough. After the cafe stop we took a slightly shorter route back to The Velodrome. I took a more northern route out of Manchester and west through Broughton to get back onto the A6, then north again heading for the reverse of my route to Prestwich and back via Whitefield, Ringley, Kearsley, Farmworth, Little Hulton Mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Walkden.
Three points.

*18th October 2015*
First solo fifty. 52.3 miles. Rainy start, lots of head winds. Then lovely warm sunshine and autumn colours. To visit a friend at the National Trust garden,Hare Hill near Poynton. Eccles, on the Cadishead Way to Irlam and over The Ship Canal via Warburton Bridge, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley and Alderley Edge. This used a lot of Route 70 which was very quiet and scenic.
Home on a slightly shorter route on more main roads. Alderley Edge, Morley Green, Timperley, Sale, Stretford, Patricroft, Winton, home. Although I got on the Bridgewater Canal path at Timperley, I came off at the Trafford Centre exit because it was so dark.
Two points.

*1st November 2015*
38.2 miles. To Bolton to join a *HILLY* Skyride. My greatest elevation score for one ride of 2685 feet. Ended on a puncture. Misty start, then blue skies, then misty again.So still! Beautiful scenery. So, north out of Bolton, then Smithills, Horrocks Fold, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton for first of two coffee and cake stops, We skirted Edgworth and Entwistle, before turning towards Belmont and Rivington for our second coffee and cake stop. Back to Bolton via Horwich, Chorley and Barrow Bridge. The ride leader rewarded us at the top of some of the longer climbs with Jelly Babies - perfect.I would have ridden home from Bolton but unfortunately my spare tube had a faulty valve and no one else had one that fitted, so I was given a lift home.
One point.

*8th November 2015*
51.5 miles. To Chorlton to join The Chorlton Wanderers for their monthly social ride. Wet start and a drenching at the finish but dry around the lovely Cheshire lanes. Baguley, Timperley, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, lunch at Chelford. Back to Chorlton through Alderley Edge and Wilmslow, Handforth, Heald Green , Gatley and Northenden. Then home in the dark and wet, with an added quick loop along a newly refurbished part of The East Lancs Rd cycle path to round up the miles!
Two points.

*22nd November 2015*
43.3 miles. Salford Cycling Club social ride to Lymm.Swinton, Worsley, Boothstown, Astley, Leigh, over the East Lancs Rd and past Bents, Culcheth, Glazebrook, then on the A57 all the way to Warrington to cross The Manchester Ship Canal at Latchford, then cafe stop in Lymm which turned out to be a barge on the Bridgewater Canal, returned over the ship canal at Warburton, then stayed on the A57 Cadishead Way all the way to Patricroft, Monton and home via the loopline.
One point.

*13th December 2015 *
50.6 miles. To Chorlton, then to Lymm with the Chorlton Wanderers via Ashley. Return, Dunham, then onto the Bridgewater Canal path, where I stayed on all the way to Worsley, then extra loops to make up the miles on the East Lancs path and round Ellenbrook. 
Two points.


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

*11th Jan 2015*
46 miles, 27 of which were with The Chorlton Wanders, Chorlton Water Park to Wilmslow.
One point.

*8th Feb 2015 *
51 miles, 25 of which were with The Chorlton  Muddy Wanderers through Flixton, Irlam, Over Chat Moss, lunch at Higher Green and back on the canal through Boothstown, Worsley, Barton to Stretford.
Two points.

*16th Feb 2015*
32.8 miles up and down the East Lancs cycle path with diversions down sides roads and a little explore around Newton.
One point.

*8th March 2015 *
50.5 miles
35 mile Wilmslow ride from Chorlton plus milage to and from home. Out through Stretford, Style, lunch stop in Adlington.
Two points

*22nd March 2015 *
37miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs path including some extra loops to Newton le Willows, through Culcheth and Astley.
One point

*6th April 2015*
35 miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
One point

*12th April 2015 *
48 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride that should have been to Disley but ended up going to Mobberley via Wythenshawe, Hale Barns, Ashley, Tatton Park and Knutsford. Back to the water park via Style, Manchester Airport, Gatley and Northenden. Then home. Very windy this morning and wet this afternoon.
One point.

*16th April 2015*
32 miles.
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley. Highest average speed of 13mph since last summer.
One point

*26th April 2015 *
36 miles. To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path with diversions and loops as previous rides. Sunny but cold wind. Average speed 11.5mph.
One point.

*4th May 2015 *
36 miles. Route as 26th April. Sunny and windy, bit warmer. Average speed 13.1mph.
One point.

*10th May 2015 *
51 miles. To Chorlton Water park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Lymm via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Ashley, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, High Legh. Back via Dunham Massey where I left the group. I headed for the Warburton Bridge intending to take the path on the A57 but I missed the cycle path and didn't like the main road so when I saw a turning for Glazebury I took it knowing that it would be a more enjoyable but longer ride. So this then took me home on my usual route on the East Lancs cycle path. At Astley, I added the loop through Higher Green to the railway line to make the miles up to an imperial half century.
Two points.

*16th May 2015 *
33 miles. East Lancs path to Haydock plus loops. Average speed down to 11 in the wind.
One point.

*10th June 2015*
32 miles. Mostly on the Bridgewater Canal path between Astley and Sale.
One point.

*1st July * *2015 *
32 miles. East Lancs cycle path to Haydock and back with loops.
One point.

*19th July 2015 *
46.2 miles. To Heaton Park to join a Skyride local. Manchester Wildlife and Wilderness, up over and down the hills of Oldham.
One point.

*16th August 2015*
42 miles. Skyride from Wythenshawe Park to The Anderton Boat Lift. Sky Ride local.
So, round Altrincham, through Ashley, through Tatton Park, Over Tabley, Heyrose, Great Budworth and cafe stop at The Anderton Boat Lift. Back via Dunham Massey, West Timperley, Sale, Northern Moor.
One point.


*19th August 2015*
47 miles. With the SOAPYs to Irlam, then over the Ship Canal on Warburton Bridge and round leafy Cheshire lanes for a light lunch in Great Budworth.
One point.

*23rd August 2015*
47 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Club. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tyldesley, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Hollins Green, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh. Similar route back.
One point.

*26th August 2015*
40.8 miles. A different social ride to High Legh again, similar route.
One point.

*6th September 2015 *
37miles. Route 55 to Bolton, got lost, missed the start of the Skyride, rode up lots of hills and over the moors, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod. Bombed back on the A6, Westhoughton, Little Hulton, Walkden.
One point.

*13th September 2015 *
52.7 miles.
To Chorlton via Winton, Trafford Park, Stretford, then to Alderley Edge with the Chorlton Wanderers via Wythenshawe, Hale, Ashley, Wilmslow. Back to Chorlton via Style, Heald Green and Northernden
After leaving the Chorlton Wanderers, I decided to go home on the Bridgewater Canal after first exploring the River Mersey path from Chorlton Water Park.
Two points

*27th September 2015*
52.4 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Group. On the A6, Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Westhoughton. Then Lostock and north up and over the hills of Bolton, Belmont , Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley and Rivington for cafe stop. Back via Horich, Lostock and then A6 again , home.
Two points

*4th October 2015*
54.8 miles. Through Winton,Trafford Park to Stretford to meet up with the Manchester Cycle Group, then Ashton, Dunham, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh,cake stop at Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Altringham, Timperley, Sale, Stretford. Home via Trafford park again.
Two points

*11th October 2015*
47.6 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join The Chorlton Wanderers, then Stretford via The Mersey Trail, Urmston, Flixton, crossed The Ship Canal by Irlam Locks, then along the A57 path for a while, Glazebrook, lunch stop at Culcheth, Croft, Risley, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, back on the A57, then back over The Ship Canal by Warburton Bridge, onto The Trans-Penine Way at Lymn to Sale, onto The Bridgewater Canal path all the way home, leaving the Wanderers at Sale.
One point.

*18th October 2015
First Metric Century!!*
70.5 miles.To The Velodrome via route 55,Eccles Old Rd,Salford Crescent into Manchester, out via Piccadilly and onto The Ashton canal. Then from The Velodrome to Hollingworth Lake with The Manchester Cycle Club, leaving Manchester through Moston, Middleton, Royton and Newhey. Then at Milnrow we headed round towards Smallbridge before heading to the lake via Littleborough. After the cafe stop we took a slightly shorter route back to The Velodrome. I took a more northern route out of Manchester and west through Broughton to get back onto the A6, then north again heading for the reverse of my route to Prestwich and back via Whitefield, Ringley, Kearsley, Farmworth, Little Hulton Mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Walkden.
Three points.

*18th October 2015*
First solo fifty. 52.3 miles. Rainy start, lots of head winds. Then lovely warm sunshine and autumn colours. To visit a friend at the National Trust garden,Hare Hill near Poynton. Eccles, on the Cadishead Way to Irlam and over The Ship Canal via Warburton Bridge, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley and Alderley Edge. This used a lot of Route 70 which was very quiet and scenic.
Home on a slightly shorter route on more main roads. Alderley Edge, Morley Green, Timperley, Sale, Stretford, Patricroft, Winton, home. Although I got on the Bridgewater Canal path at Timperley, I came off at the Trafford Centre exit because it was so dark.
Two points.

*1st November 2015*
38.2 miles. To Bolton to join a *HILLY* Skyride. My greatest elevation score for one ride of 2685 feet. Ended on a puncture. Misty start, then blue skies, then misty again.So still! Beautiful scenery. So, north out of Bolton, then Smithills, Horrocks Fold, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton for first of two coffee and cake stops, We skirted Edgworth and Entwistle, before turning towards Belmont and Rivington for our second coffee and cake stop. Back to Bolton via Horwich, Chorley and Barrow Bridge. The ride leader rewarded us at the top of some of the longer climbs with Jelly Babies - perfect.I would have ridden home from Bolton but unfortunately my spare tube had a faulty valve and no one else had one that fitted, so I was given a lift home.
One point.

*8th November 2015*
51.5 miles. To Chorlton to join The Chorlton Wanderers for their monthly social ride. Wet start and a drenching at the finish but dry around the lovely Cheshire lanes. Baguley, Timperley, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, lunch at Chelford. Back to Chorlton through Alderley Edge and Wilmslow, Handforth, Heald Green , Gatley and Northenden. Then home in the dark and wet, with an added quick loop along a newly refurbished part of The East Lancs Rd cycle path to round up the miles!
Two points.

*22nd November 2015*
43.3 miles. Salford Cycling Club social ride to Lymm.Swinton, Worsley, Boothstown, Astley, Leigh, over the East Lancs Rd and past Bents, Culcheth, Glazebrook, then on the A57 all the way to Warrington to cross The Manchester Ship Canal at Latchford, then cafe stop in Lymm which turned out to be a barge on the Bridgewater Canal, returned over the ship canal at Warburton, then stayed on the A57 Cadishead Way all the way to Patricroft, Monton and home via the loopline.
One point.

*13th December 2015 *
50.6 miles. To Chorlton, then to Lymm with the Chorlton Wanderers via Ashley. Return, Dunham, then onto the Bridgewater Canal path, where I stayed on all the way to Worsley, then extra loops to make up the miles on the East Lancs path and round Ellenbrook.
Two points.

*20th December 2015 *
32.1 miles. The Jolly Christmas Postman Rides Again. Annual Christmas card delivery ride around Manchester, including stops at Chorlton, Stretford, Eccles, around Worsley, Ellenbrook, Little Hulton and Walkden.
One point.


Total of 42 points.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2015)

20th January: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

20th February: A 50 km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

18th March: Another hilly local 50+km ride described in THIS POST. 1 point.

22nd March: A sunny Spring day and time for the first ride this year on my Cannondale! 51 km, described in THIS POST. 1 point.

5th April: Another sunny Spring day, another hilly ride on my Cannondale. 60 km, described in THIS POST and THIS POST. 1 point

23rd May: I did a 113 km ride at the start of the month (Tour de Yorkshire sportive, medium route) but that one is being counted on the metric century a month challenge so I thought I'd do a separate half metric century ride yesterday while the sun was shining and conditions were less windy than of late ... Todmorden, Lumbutts, Shade, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Shade, Todmorden. 56 km. 1 point.

30th June: A 58 km hilly ride, described in THIS POST - Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

5th July: A 55 km hilly ride very similar to last week's, mentioned in THIS POST - Todmorden, A646 through Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale Climb, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, back to Cragg Rd, descent to Mytholmroyd, Greenway to Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd/Lee Wood Rd/Draper Ln, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, 1 point.

10th July: Another 50 km Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop with a bit extra tagged on to take it up to the half metric century. 1 point.

14th July: 'Ride bikes while the sun shines'! Another variation on my Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd loop. This time starting via Littleborough, and ending via Blackshaw Head and Great Rock. 51 km, 1 point.

16th July: More sun, another time round a variation of the Cragg Vale loop. 50 km, 1 point.

22nd July: An evening ride with just_fixed on the A646 and round the Rossendale valley. 51 km, 1 point.

30th July: Something a bit different - 2 rides back-to-back, one on my cyclocross bike, one on my road bike, totalling 53 km, 1 point, see THIS POST.

2nd August: Another Cragg Vale/Blue Ball Rd/Heptonstall Rd/Great Rock variation, 53 km, 1 point.

3rd August: Banged out another 50 km on a repeat evening A646/Rossendale ride with just_fixed (who had gone back to a Brompton, so perhaps he should change his forum name again to sometimes_fixed, fixed_and_brompton or something else! ), 1 point.

8th August: A very hilly half metric with pal Bill. Warmed up along A646 to Walk Mill, then took to the hills ... Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Herders, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 59 km, 1 point.

15th August: A very hilly ride with pal Carrie. An extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop, 66 km, 1 point.

30th August, Heptonstall loop plus extended Cragg Vale loop, 55 km, 1 point.

6th September: Repeat of 30th August ride, 55 km, 1 point.

11th September: Rode to Earby to watch stage 2 of Tour of Britain go by, 82 km/51 miles, 2 points, see THIS POST.

15th September: Repeat of 14th July route plus a few times round the block, 55 km, 1 point.

22nd September: Pal Bill and I did A646, Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, A646, shops, home, 53 km, 1 point.

25th September: A recce of some of the route for my next forum ride. A646, Todmorden, Sourhall, Bacup Rd, Shade, Walsden, Calderbrook Rd, Littleborough, A58, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Ripponden, Walk Mill, Sowerby, Steep Lane, Hathershelf Lane, Scout Rd, Mytholmroyd, Caldene Ave, Greenway, Fairfield, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home, 51 km, 1 point.

27th September: A646, Todmorden, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Southward Bottom (I'm having that problem myself as I age - ha ha! ), Walk Mill, Lancs. Cycleway, Bacup Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod, A646, home. 50 km, 1 point.

1st October: Repeat of Sept 22nd's ride, 53 km, 1 point.

27th October: A great, sunny autumn day so did a scenic hilly ride with my pal Bill: A646 warm-up, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Stanbury, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood Rd, Draper Ln, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross
Stone Rd, A646 to home. 66 km, 1 point

31st October: Another very mild autumn day and another ride with Bill. We set off fairly early to give us plenty of time to complete a hilly metric century in daylight if we felt like it. Bill did, but I ran out of steam and took a shortcut back. A646, Keighley Rd over Cock Hill to Oxenhope, east side of Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Oldfield, Oakworth, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, A646, home. 72 km, 1 point.

27th November. A half metric century to show Nomadski round part of the South Pennines NE of Manchester. Dry start, but windy. Some sunshine mid-ride, but rain later. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Height Rd, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Heptonstall (cafe stop at Towngate Tearooms), Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden, A646, home. 53 km, 1 point. Nomadski's RIDE REPORT.

20th December: Exactly 50 km (I didn't want to do any more than I had to so I went round the block to add on the required last couple of hundred metres!). Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden loop and then made up the distance up and down the A646.

*********

Total for the year in this challenge: 30 points.


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2015)

*11th Jan 2015*
46 miles, 27 of which were with The Chorlton Wanders, Chorlton Water Park to Wilmslow.
One point.

*8th Feb 2015 *
51 miles, 25 of which were with The Chorlton  Muddy Wanderers through Flixton, Irlam, Over Chat Moss, lunch at Higher Green and back on the canal through Boothstown, Worsley, Barton to Stretford.
Two points.

*16th Feb 2015*
32.8 miles up and down the East Lancs cycle path with diversions down sides roads and a little explore around Newton.
One point.

*8th March 2015 *
50.5 miles
35 mile Wilmslow ride from Chorlton plus milage to and from home. Out through Stretford, Style, lunch stop in Adlington.
Two points

*22nd March 2015 *
37miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs path including some extra loops to Newton le Willows, through Culcheth and Astley.
One point

*6th April 2015*
35 miles
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley.
One point

*12th April 2015 *
48 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride that should have been to Disley but ended up going to Mobberley via Wythenshawe, Hale Barns, Ashley, Tatton Park and Knutsford. Back to the water park via Style, Manchester Airport, Gatley and Northenden. Then home. Very windy this morning and wet this afternoon.
One point.

*16th April 2015*
32 miles.
To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley. Highest average speed of 13mph since last summer.
One point

*26th April 2015 *
36 miles. To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path with diversions and loops as previous rides. Sunny but cold wind. Average speed 11.5mph.
One point.

*4th May 2015 *
36 miles. Route as 26th April. Sunny and windy, bit warmer. Average speed 13.1mph.
One point.

*10th May 2015 *
51 miles. To Chorlton Water park to join the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Lymm via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Ashley, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, High Legh. Back via Dunham Massey where I left the group. I headed for the Warburton Bridge intending to take the path on the A57 but I missed the cycle path and didn't like the main road so when I saw a turning for Glazebury I took it knowing that it would be a more enjoyable but longer ride. So this then took me home on my usual route on the East Lancs cycle path. At Astley, I added the loop through Higher Green to the railway line to make the miles up to an imperial half century.
Two points.

*16th May 2015 *
33 miles. East Lancs path to Haydock plus loops. Average speed down to 11 in the wind.
One point.

*10th June 2015*
32 miles. Mostly on the Bridgewater Canal path between Astley and Sale.
One point.

*1st July * *2015 *
32 miles. East Lancs cycle path to Haydock and back with loops.
One point.

*19th July 2015 *
46.2 miles. To Heaton Park to join a Skyride local. Manchester Wildlife and Wilderness, up over and down the hills of Oldham.
One point.

*16th August 2015*
42 miles. Skyride from Wythenshawe Park to The Anderton Boat Lift. Sky Ride local.
So, round Altrincham, through Ashley, through Tatton Park, Over Tabley, Heyrose, Great Budworth and cafe stop at The Anderton Boat Lift. Back via Dunham Massey, West Timperley, Sale, Northern Moor.
One point.


*19th August 2015*
47 miles. With the SOAPYs to Irlam, then over the Ship Canal on Warburton Bridge and round leafy Cheshire lanes for a light lunch in Great Budworth.
One point.

*23rd August 2015*
47 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Club. Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Tyldesley, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Hollins Green, Warburton Bridge, Lymm, High Legh. Similar route back.
One point.

*26th August 2015*
40.8 miles. A different social ride to High Legh again, similar route.
One point.

*6th September 2015 *
37miles. Route 55 to Bolton, got lost, missed the start of the Skyride, rode up lots of hills and over the moors, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Blackrod. Bombed back on the A6, Westhoughton, Little Hulton, Walkden.
One point.

*13th September 2015 *
52.7 miles.
To Chorlton via Winton, Trafford Park, Stretford, then to Alderley Edge with the Chorlton Wanderers via Wythenshawe, Hale, Ashley, Wilmslow. Back to Chorlton via Style, Heald Green and Northernden
After leaving the Chorlton Wanderers, I decided to go home on the Bridgewater Canal after first exploring the River Mersey path from Chorlton Water Park.
Two points

*27th September 2015*
52.4 miles. Social ride with the Salford Cycling Group. On the A6, Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Westhoughton. Then Lostock and north up and over the hills of Bolton, Belmont , Abbey Village, Wheelton, Chorley and Rivington for cafe stop. Back via Horich, Lostock and then A6 again , home.
Two points

*4th October 2015*
54.8 miles. Through Winton,Trafford Park to Stretford to meet up with the Manchester Cycle Group, then Ashton, Dunham, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh,cake stop at Tatton Park, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Altringham, Timperley, Sale, Stretford. Home via Trafford park again.
Two points

*11th October 2015*
47.6 miles. To Chorlton Water Park to join The Chorlton Wanderers, then Stretford via The Mersey Trail, Urmston, Flixton, crossed The Ship Canal by Irlam Locks, then along the A57 path for a while, Glazebrook, lunch stop at Culcheth, Croft, Risley, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, back on the A57, then back over The Ship Canal by Warburton Bridge, onto The Trans-Penine Way at Lymn to Sale, onto The Bridgewater Canal path all the way home, leaving the Wanderers at Sale.
One point.

*18th October 2015
First Metric Century!!*
70.5 miles.To The Velodrome via route 55,Eccles Old Rd,Salford Crescent into Manchester, out via Piccadilly and onto The Ashton canal. Then from The Velodrome to Hollingworth Lake with The Manchester Cycle Club, leaving Manchester through Moston, Middleton, Royton and Newhey. Then at Milnrow we headed round towards Smallbridge before heading to the lake via Littleborough. After the cafe stop we took a slightly shorter route back to The Velodrome. I took a more northern route out of Manchester and west through Broughton to get back onto the A6, then north again heading for the reverse of my route to Prestwich and back via Whitefield, Ringley, Kearsley, Farmworth, Little Hulton Mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Walkden.
Three points.

*18th October 2015*
First solo fifty. 52.3 miles. Rainy start, lots of head winds. Then lovely warm sunshine and autumn colours. To visit a friend at the National Trust garden,Hare Hill near Poynton. Eccles, on the Cadishead Way to Irlam and over The Ship Canal via Warburton Bridge, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley and Alderley Edge. This used a lot of Route 70 which was very quiet and scenic.
Home on a slightly shorter route on more main roads. Alderley Edge, Morley Green, Timperley, Sale, Stretford, Patricroft, Winton, home. Although I got on the Bridgewater Canal path at Timperley, I came off at the Trafford Centre exit because it was so dark.
Two points.

*1st November 2015*
38.2 miles. To Bolton to join a *HILLY* Skyride. My greatest elevation score for one ride of 2685 feet. Ended on a puncture. Misty start, then blue skies, then misty again.So still! Beautiful scenery. So, north out of Bolton, then Smithills, Horrocks Fold, Dunscar, Bromley Cross, Turton for first of two coffee and cake stops, We skirted Edgworth and Entwistle, before turning towards Belmont and Rivington for our second coffee and cake stop. Back to Bolton via Horwich, Chorley and Barrow Bridge. The ride leader rewarded us at the top of some of the longer climbs with Jelly Babies - perfect.I would have ridden home from Bolton but unfortunately my spare tube had a faulty valve and no one else had one that fitted, so I was given a lift home.
One point.

*8th November 2015*
51.5 miles. To Chorlton to join The Chorlton Wanderers for their monthly social ride. Wet start and a drenching at the finish but dry around the lovely Cheshire lanes. Baguley, Timperley, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, lunch at Chelford. Back to Chorlton through Alderley Edge and Wilmslow, Handforth, Heald Green , Gatley and Northenden. Then home in the dark and wet, with an added quick loop along a newly refurbished part of The East Lancs Rd cycle path to round up the miles!
Two points.

*22nd November 2015*
43.3 miles. Salford Cycling Club social ride to Lymm.Swinton, Worsley, Boothstown, Astley, Leigh, over the East Lancs Rd and past Bents, Culcheth, Glazebrook, then on the A57 all the way to Warrington to cross The Manchester Ship Canal at Latchford, then cafe stop in Lymm which turned out to be a barge on the Bridgewater Canal, returned over the ship canal at Warburton, then stayed on the A57 Cadishead Way all the way to Patricroft, Monton and home via the loopline.
One point.

*13th December 2015 *
50.6 miles. To Chorlton, then to Lymm with the Chorlton Wanderers via Ashley. Return, Dunham, then onto the Bridgewater Canal path, where I stayed on all the way to Worsley, then extra loops to make up the miles on the East Lancs path and round Ellenbrook.
Two points.

*20th December 2015 *
32.1 miles. The Jolly Christmas Postman Rides Again. Annual Christmas card delivery ride around Manchester, including stops at Chorlton, Stretford, Eccles, around Worsley, Ellenbrook, Little Hulton and Walkden.
One point.

*27th December 2015 *
47.5 miles. Salford CC Social ride to Tatton Park. Out through Monton, Eccles, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Withington, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Ashley. Back to Ashley, then over Warburton Bridge, A57 Cadishead Way to Peel Green, Winton and home.
One point.


Total of 43 points.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2015)

And finally one more for the total
Dec 31st 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey , Shepshed, Normanton on soar ,Anstey
Grand total 77 points .


----------

